# Hey Weavers ..... help !



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I am getting a (used ) Leclerc Table Loom 4 harness Dorothy ..... and have NO CLUE how to use it !!! I have a rigid heddle .... only 2 projects done ..... where do I start ?! I cant seem to find instructions/video/books etc ......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MizMary start here http://www.leclerclooms.com you can find all the diagrams of the looms, a few books for free, and lots of other info.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

There is a leclerc group on rav. I just got a 12 harness Dorothy, and they have a ton of info. There is also a Dorothy owner that is on the rigid heddle group, and the leclerc group.

I have been having fun getting to know Dorothy but I am NOT attempting all 12 harnesses at this time.

Jacki


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Ashford has a series of videos on setting up a table loom that should apply to your Leclerc as well.

Winding a warp: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsLHfw6dNWo[/ame]
Warping the loom - Part 1: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVjOF4cfc-Y[/ame]
Warping the loom - Part 2: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN81LAN9hqc[/ame]

They also have a soup-to-nuts first project booklet you might like to look at:
http://www.ashford.co.nz/newsite/pdfs_learn_to/LTWTL.pdf


ETA: Didn't mean to embed the videos - sorry about that!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

THANK YOU ALL ...I may learn this yet !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Miz Mary ... you're just advancing from the RH (basically a 2 heddle) loom to a 4 heddle. 

It means you better learn to read weaving drafts!!!

Everything is basically the same, just more options of weaving patterns.

Do you have Deborah Chandler's learning to weave?? It's all in there!!!


(I'm such a proud fiber-godmother ... started this girl out with raw fiber, now look at her ... :goodjob: ... just so proud ... :sob
.
.
.
.
:smack:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, the lady backed out of our deal yesterday ..... we were going to trade her loom for my Louet s10 ..... AFTER I had it all taken apart, bubble wrapped and boxed up !! I guess she found a local lady that is getting out of spinning ..... traded her 2 wheels and a drum carder .... ARRRRGGGG .... I dont blame her for that deal, but I kinda assumed when you make a deal with somebody you stuck with your word ..... I have 2 books shipped on 4-harness looms .. now I need to find a 4 -harness loom ....... 

I have been reading up on it , and starting to "get" the 1234321 ( or similar ) pattern understanding ....

...*Anybody know somebody who wants to trade a wheel for a loom ?!?!?!*


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

. So sorry the deal fell through.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, bummer that the deal fell through. Rats!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a Newcomb Weavers Delight I'm looking to unload. Unfortunately, getting it to Oregon.....well never mind ;-)


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Sounds like a road trip Osiris ...COME ON OVER !!!! hahaaa !


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Miz Mary, this a personal preference, but I would suggest you look for a small 4 harness floor loom and steer away from a table loom.

I don't know where you are located but in Fremont someone has a 4h Norwood floor loom for Best Offer and they need it gone by tomorrow. All my floor looms are Leclerc and I don't know anything about Norwood, but there are a lot of them out there so maybe they are good. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/art/4619862379.html

There's a 20" 4h Leclerc in Bainbridge Island but it appears to be a table loom with a stand. http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/art/4619435578.html

Here's a 36" Leclerc 4h/4t in Eugene http://eugene.craigslist.org/art/4612612862.html

I think she should have honored her agreement but that's the way things go. Hopefully, someone will post one soon, and be willing to trade.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks Featherbottoms ! Can you explain why to go for a floor loom , instead of a table loom ??? I am VERY new in weaving !! 

I did see thoes on craigslist ...... I was hoping to trade this wheel , as my pockets are pretty empty !


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have had a couple opportunities to buy a table loom. Both times my  weaving instructor told me that she did not think I would be happy using one.

An acquaintance of mine has a 4h Schacht table loom that I found for her in a thrift store, so I can't speak for the Leclerc. However, the Schacht she got was not nearly as sturdy built as my small floor loom. The harnesses were really lightweight, which is probably necessary because you have to raise and lower them by hand. She has had a lot of problems with the harnesses staying level and the cords that go through them get tangled. 

I've never used a table loom but for me, I don't like that you have to use your hands/arms to raise and lower the harnesses instead of using your feet. It means you have to stop your forward momemtum of throwing the shuttle to raise the harness, throw the shuttle, lay down the shuttle, raise the harness, etc. (I don't know if the harnesses lower by themselves or not. If not, that's another step in there). And if you are doing a pattern that uses more than one harness at a time, say 1,4 and then 2,3, or something like that, then you have to raise them together and it just seems awkward to me.

And really, I'm not sure she's happy with her table loom now. I think she has been working on a warp for several momths and just seems to me she's lost interest. I wonder how much of that is because it IS a table loom instead of a floor loom.

If you have a problem with you hips, knees, legs, or feet, then a table loom would probably be a good choice. Otherwise, a small floor loom with foot operated treadles is what I'd suggest.

I hope there's someone on here that uses a table loom that can give you their opinion.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AWeSOME Info , thank you !!! I am inquiring about a J-Made 4 shaft floor loom .... any experience with them ?? She is not asking a price, but saying "highest offer " ..... which probably wont be me , but who knows !


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

You are welcome. I have never heard of J-Made looms until I looked at those cl ads. If she will send you some pics post them here and maybe we can all let you know what we think. 

I know you are in Oregon but are you close to Whidbey Island? There is a weaving guild there and they have a classified section I was just looking at online. I bought my first 45" Leclerc 4h loom from a weaving guild in Fla, that I found during an online search, one of the times I had to travel back to GA last year. If there's a guild within driving distance of you you may want to check with them. Our fiber guild has various things for sale all during the year.


----------

